# Old Vermont Castings Intrepid manual.



## CGUK1 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hello,

I've recently purchased a second hand stove and I need to find a user manual for it.
I believe it's an old vermont castings intrepid/intrepid II and I've tried to search online but unfortunately cannot locate the user manual for the model stated.

I've attached a picture of the stove and the i.d sticker that it has.

Can anyone point me in the right direction of the manual?

Thanks
CG


----------



## DAKSY (Jun 8, 2015)

Try here:

http://vermontcastings.com/learn-and-inspire/user-guides-manuals/

If you can't find the correct one, you might try contacting VC Directly thru their web site.


----------



## FLAMES ON (Jun 26, 2015)

Did you find your manual ?


----------



## Tech Guru (Jul 21, 2015)

This appears to be the old Intrepid B Vent Gas model, which was exclusive for the UK. All it had from VC was the Intrepid Stove shell, as far as I know the gas 'guts' for the unit were provided by a company from England called 'Kinderfire' (bfm europe).  I would look them up, as the manual was likely proprietorially theirs.

www.kindergasfires.co.uk


----------



## FLAMES ON (Jul 21, 2015)

Tech Guru, Nice catch on that. Not even in the VC archives.


----------

